# Fire opening to library



## ct85711 (Jan 25, 2015)

My mom has been complaining to me, that her Fire (the cheap $50 one) been opening up to the device library instead of back to the book she has been reading.  Strangely, I can't seem to reproduce it on neither my own fire or on her's, so I am thinking that it may be something she is doing.  I figured just in case, to ask here to see if anyone else been having the same issue or have some suggestions.  Right now, the case she has for her fire is the cheapy one, that does not toggle the device on/off.  I am considering on possibly buying her a different case that does turn on/off the device for her, if it will resolve the issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you turn it all the way off . . . hold the button and confirm you want to turn it off . . . and then turn it back on, it will always go to 'home'. It comes up with "amazon" and then "fire" and then starts and you end up at the home page.

If you just give the button a quick but firm press, it only goes to sleep; you haven't shut it down all the way.

An auto on/off cover would eliminate the need to press the button at all.

(caveat: this is how it works with my Fire8 which is the same generation so I've made an assumption that it works the same way. And it's not too different from previous generations.)


----------



## ct85711 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, thank you for letting me know, most likely I would not have figured out the part of turning it fully off will have it go all the way to the home.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you turn it all the way off . . . hold the button and confirm you want to turn it off . . . and then turn it back on, it will always go to 'home'. It comes up with "amazon" and then "fire" and then starts and you end up at the home page.
> 
> If you just give the button a quick but firm press, it only goes to sleep; you haven't shut it down all the way.
> 
> ...


I don't think the $50 Fire has the capability for the auto wake/sleep function - I looked for covers with that feature and couldn't find one, so checked the specs and don't see it listed as a feature. I suspect it's one of the little ways they were able to keep the price down.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I don't think the $50 Fire has the capability for the auto wake/sleep function - I looked for covers with that feature and couldn't find one, so checked the specs and don't see it listed as a feature. I suspect it's one of the little ways they were able to keep the price down.


That makes sense. . . I guess it is a sort of 'luxury' -- though one I've become very accustomed to and quite like! 

So the thing to be careful of, then is to only press the on/off button for, at most, a second, to turn it off . . . don't hold it until the 'power off?' question pops up.


----------

